# 2016-2019 CRUZE Air intake modification 1.4 gas engine



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

FYI, please specify which model engine you are posting on. Thank you.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

LULZ. You weren't kidding about being your video being for entertainment value. 

That's gas 1.4L LE2, 6speedTi.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

6speedTi said:


> FYI, please specify which model engine you are posting on. Thank you.


Hello where is the option to edit the post I don’t see it for some reason?


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> LULZ. You weren't kidding about being your video being for entertainment value.
> 
> That's gas 1.4L LE2, 6speedTi.


 I also explain a few more things other than just a free mod. I also spoke about a tune as well as the importance of a Cold air intake. But yes I’m not trying to be the go to person for technical info. I like to tinker and take people on that journey with me.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Assassinx1 said:


> Hello where is the option to edit the post I don’t see it for some reason?


You'd have to be the original discussion starter to edit the post...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Apparently Assassinx1 and BremboDave are same person. They keep posting links to the same YouTube channel at least.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> Apparently Assassinx1 and BremboDave are same person. They keep posting links to the same YouTube channel at least.


That’s because when I sign in on my computer I guess it uses Facebook but on my phone it uses my username.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

I didn’t realize it was doing that till just now my apologies.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

lol. i want to put an intake on, but may do this first in the spring and see if theres any heatsoak in the summer. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

My apologies I fixed the post. I didn't realize my phone logged me into a different screen account.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

im confused


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

LOL Yea my apologies. The forum forced me to register with my facebook when i was using my desktop computer. But when I logged in on my phone it logged me into my old user name from 2016. AssassinX1 was my usual log in for my old posts but for some reason it didn't work when I was on my desk top. It didn't click in my brain when I first replied.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Phalanx said:


> im confused


He's a spammer.  

Just kidding whoever you are. I guess the OP has 2 usernames here on Cruzetalk.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Assassinx1 said:


> Hello where is the option to edit the post I don’t see it for some reason?


Click on the three vertical dots....

Also choose which user name you want to keep as you are only allowed one.


----------



## 2018 Cruze (Jun 1, 2021)

Brembo Dave said:


> Hi everyone I made a fun video showing how to modify the factory air box on a 2016-2019 CRUZE and make it work like a cold air intake. as well as make it possible to hear your blow of / recirculating valve. Also I showed before and after the modification with a test drive. Please comment and let me know if you like or disliked this video. I like the feedback and the people I meet on my posts.


Hi Brembo Dave this question is for you. I did the delete on my 2018 Cruze like your video but my check engine light is on now and my command start won't work. Any answers why that might be ?


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

When the car is running do you have any notifications like the hood is still open or the doors are open?


----------



## 2018 Cruze (Jun 1, 2021)

I did yesterday when I started the car I had the hood open and door


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Apparently on that year Cruze It’s possible that will disengage the remote start I don’t know if when that happens it causes a check engine light. That being said you could try disconnecting the battery cables. The other good thing is you can probably go to advanced auto parts or AutoZone and just have them reset the light and it might stay off completely and your problem will be solved.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

2018 Cruze said:


> Hi Brembo Dave this question is for you. I did the delete on my 2018 Cruze like your video but my check engine light is on now and my command start won't work. Any answers why that might be ?


remote start won’t work with a check engine light on.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Interesting. Learn something new every day!


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

Brembo Dave said:


> Hi everyone I made a fun video showing how to modify the factory air box on a 2016-2019 CRUZE and make it work like a cold air intake. as well as make it possible to hear your blow of / recirculating valve. Also I showed before and after the modification with a test drive. Please comment and let me know if you like or disliked this video. I like the feedback and the people I meet on my posts.


_







_









I got this MAF Sensor housing (for 2016-2019 Cruze) and Spectre Cone filter on Amazon with free 2 day shipping for $40. I just installed it at work and drove home. Sounds pretty good. No check engine light on the way home. I had to zip tie the housing in place for now until I have time to make a proper mounting bracket for it. Dave, let me know what you think and if I need to do anything additional to prevent issues in the future. Have a great day everyone and Happy Holidays.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

16Cruze84 said:


> _
> View attachment 295309
> _
> View attachment 295308
> ...


If anyone wants the link to buy this MAF Sensor housing let me know. I found it on Amazon by accident.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

16Cruze84 said:


> _
> View attachment 295309
> 
> 
> ...


----------

